# Turkey help



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

How does a guy go about finding turkeys? I have a great spot but its just a ways from my house that I found on accident and would like a spot closer. I hear there are turkeys where I want to go I just don't really know what to look for.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

listen.

go for a hike. And listen for gobbles. Early morning and late evening are best, because the birds are really noisy coming down and going up to roost. but you can still hear them gobble mid-day too. Us a locator call (crow, gobble, pea****, etc.) occasionally. Just hit that call once in a while, and listen for a gobble response. Heck, turkey's will gobble at an ATV or truck too...

Of course, seeing tracks helps...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Look for poop, tracks, feathers, water, roosting trees, scratching areas in leaves, actual birds and turkey hunters. Lol turkey hunters usually drive big trucks and will be dressed in camo.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

If you can find a turkey distribution map, they live in a wide variety of terrain from river bottoms, agriculture, to the mountains. A phone call to the fish and game could be a potential starter. Talk to a few locals generally when turkeys are around everyone knows about them, especially if they are nuisance town birds.

Look for Roost, Water, Feed. I look for open meadows, or small grassy areas out of the trees for strutting/warmth of the sun. 

Turkeys are smart, but remember they're still a chicken.

Good Luck!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Moroni is the best place I've found for Turkeys. LOL:shock:


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

I appreciate the help, guys! I'm going to go wander this week and hang some cameras and blow my crow call. One of my issues is that I'm only interested in doing a spot and stalk hunt with my bow so it kind of limits me as far as the terrain that I can hunt them in. I just recently moved out to Tooele county and would like to find some out here so I can hunt after work but I guess if I have to I can go try my other spot if it gets down to the wire.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

you should have turkey's around Tooele.

http://utahdnr.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=1cd6ccbff6634544bbcf445761c1273c

spot and stalk instructions:

1. go for a hike. Blow your crow call. Listen. When you hear a tom gobble back, you have the "spot" portion complete.

2. once you have #1 above complete, begin your stalk by sitting down behind a tree. put away the crow call and use your [box, slate, diaphram] to yelp, cackle, purr, etc. Wait for tom to run to you. Stalk is now complete.

That should satisfy your spot and stalk with a bow needs.

:grin:


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

There are turkeys in Tooele County. Took me about 4 years to figure out the area, learn their patterns and how to hunt them. Finally took my first Tom last year, and called in two others for my boys but they were too excited, and couldn't sit still. Their wiggles scared them off and didn't get a shot. I'll be heading up tomorrow night to check on the flock.

I _might_ be up for trading some info for your other turkey spot, or if you have some desert bighorn sheep knowledge. PM me if interested.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Brisket, I unfortunately have not been able to locate any of the sheep out here yet. I was however able to locate a flock of 11 hens and 1 jake last night, I assume there must be some toms around somewhere, right? I would be happy to share some info about my other spot though, the only catch is that it is in an archery only area and its a little bit of a hoof but its fun.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

huntn30inchers said:


> Brisket, I unfortunately have not been able to locate any of the sheep out here yet. I was however able to locate a flock of 11 hens and 1 jake last night, I assume there must be some toms around somewhere, right? I would be happy to share some info about my other spot though, the only catch is that it is in an archery only area and its a little bit of a hoof but its fun.


Sounds like you are into them. I'm not a turkey expert, but the toms shouldn't be too far away. Last year at this time, I saw several small groups of turkeys, each had one tom with 2-4 hens he was chasing around. I'll bet the toms will be joining the hens soon enough.

Good luck, it would be awesome to get one with a bow.


----------

